# How can I clear the Paint Tool Sai memory?



## himeki (Jun 8, 2015)

The SAI system memory is not letting me draw anything else! Please can somebody tell me how to lower the memory on it so that I can draw again?​


----------



## himeki (Jun 8, 2015)

Bump~


----------



## piichinu (Jun 8, 2015)

Close it, reset it, delete files, who knows. Something like that anyway


----------



## wassop (Jun 8, 2015)

i found this and it might be helpful!~
http://sai.detstwo.com/forum/index.php/topic,548.0.html

good luck


----------

